# Akuma Colored



## Ethevion (Feb 18, 2013)

Here's my colored Akuma drawing. Next step is shading, hopefully I'll have some time next week for it.


----------



## XDel (Feb 18, 2013)

Very good!


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 19, 2013)

That is pertty gerrd.


----------



## Yumi (Feb 19, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## Ethevion (Feb 19, 2013)

XDel said:


> Very good!


Thanks!


BortzANATOR said:


> That is pertty gerrd.


Thanks! Once I finish shading it, it'll be gerrdy gerrd! 


Yumi said:


> Awesome!


Thank you!


----------

